# [SOLVxorg cant load nvidia driver anymore after some updates

## Freekazonid

hi

i made a world update, and the nvidia driver dont work anymore

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

im running the same kernel, but afaik was xorg updated. so whats goin on there?Last edited by Freekazonid on Sat Jul 01, 2006 11:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JDCentral

Did you (and/or emerge) update your xorg.conf?

One other thing to check - did you upgrade gcc (usually a good reason people rebuild the whole system)?? If you went from 3.x to 4.x, then you'll need to rebuild your kernel and all of your modules.

Try re-emerging the nvidia driver (nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx), and manually modprobe the driver.  Check dmsg for any errors.

----------

## buzzed

There seem to have issues with the latest linux-2.6.16-gentoo and the stable nvidia-kernel.

I had the same problem and after reading many posts here, the temporary solution was to upgrade nvidia-kernel & nvidia-glx to the unstable version.

Isn't that weird that the unstable version is more stable than the stable one ? 

Stephen..

----------

## JDCentral

 *buzzed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Isn't that weird that the unstable version is more stable than the stable one ? 
> 
> 

 

Yeah - I usually stay on the 'bleeding edge' of nVidia drivers, since nvidia cleared them as 'stable enough' for the linux community - I've only had one problem, so far, and then I Just downgraded.

----------

## Freekazonid

@JDCentral

yea the xorg.conf was updated during etc-update. the changes werent that big

```

Showing differences between /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /etc/X11/._cfg0000_xorg.conf

--- /etc/X11/xorg.conf  2006-05-01 15:53:15.000000000 +0000

+++ /etc/X11/._cfg0000_xorg.conf        2006-06-27 03:06:17.000000000 +0000

@@ -72,7 +72,7 @@

 # file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

  # no need to change the default.

   

   -    RgbPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   +    RgbPath    "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    

     # Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

      # as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

      @@ -194,7 +194,7 @@

       #    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

        

         # These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

         -#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

         +

          #    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

           #    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

            #    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

            @@ -202,7 +202,7 @@

             

              #    Option "XkbDisable"

               

               -    Option "XkbRules"  "xorg"

               +

                    Option "XkbModel"  "pc105"

                         Option "XkbLayout" "de"

```

gcc was upgraded, but not to 4.x

```

gcc (GCC) 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)

```

i already reemerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx, but didnt helped. modprobe nvidia works without problems. from dmesg

```

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

```

@buzzed

yea but i didnt change somethin with the kernel, im runnin the same as before

```

Linux Fearless 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 #8 Wed Oct 12 22:15:17 GMT 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ GNU/Linux

```

thx for you answers so far

----------

## buzzed

 *Quote:*   

> @buzzed
> 
> yea but i didnt change somethin with the kernel, im runnin the same as before
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Nor did I change mine.  I think they changed the baselayout recently and after this update/reboot I was not able to load the nvidia module anymore. a quick look at dmesg reported :

```
nvidia; unknown symbol remap_page-Range

nvidia: unknown symbol pci_find_class 
```

So as suggested on some other posts, I added the following to my /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86
```

and then proceeded to install the unstable nvidia drivers "emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx" and everything worked after that.

----------

## Freekazonid

ok i installed the unstable nvidia drivers and got another error with that

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly. 

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.

```

dmesg

```

NVRM: client does not support versioning!!

NVRM:    aborting to avoid catastrophe!

NVRM: client does not support versioning!!

NVRM:    aborting to avoid catastrophe!

```

----------

## buzzed

 *Quote:*   

> NVRM:    aborting to avoid catastrophe!

 

Huh!?! that sound scary.   :Shocked: 

Just a quick question, are the device files for you Nvidia card existent in /dev? (ls -l /dev/nv*)

If they are not, you can use (/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh) to recreate them and restart X.  

I will let other people suggest other things since this is getting over my level of experience.

Good luck!

Stephen...

----------

## Freekazonid

no the device didnt exist, but now it seems to work. duno what was the essential thing what make it work, perhaps the reemerge of udev.

thx for your help, i dont tag it as  solved since my other problem seems to be solved,  too, but it wasnt   :Wink: 

----------

## Freekazonid

 *Freekazonid wrote:*   

> no the device didnt exist, but now it seems to work. duno what was the essential thing which make it work, perhaps the reemerge of udev.
> 
> thx for your help, i dont tag it as  solved since my other problem seems to be solved,  too, but it wasnt  

 

----------

## Freekazonid

sad but true, but i was right, the problem isnt solved anymore.

Fearless freeka # modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format

dmesg:

nvidia: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 preempt K8 4KSTACKS gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 preempt K8 4KSTACKS gcc-3.3'

----------

## socke

I had the same problem. Same error as Freekazonid.

Fixed it by switching from gcc-3.3.4 (see "# gcc-config -L") to gcc-3.4.6 ("# gcc-config 2" for me, check "# gcc-config -l").

----------

## Freekazonid

yea i already switched, but had still this error

solved it by rebuilding the kernel.

----------

## dvh

the kernel and all modules must be compiled with the same version of the gcc.  So, if you upgraded gcc, then recompile any *modules* (like nvidia-kernel), you will need to rebuild the kernel (also using the new version of gcc) before these will load.

-dvh

----------

## Horatio

 *Quote:*   

> the kernel and all modules must be compiled with the same version of the gcc. So, if you upgraded gcc, then recompile any *modules* (like nvidia-kernel), you will need to rebuild the kernel (also using the new version of gcc) before these will load.

 Thanx dvh

After rebuilding the same kernel without changes I rebooted with a xlogin. I have recently executed emerge system, and I believe gcc was updated.

----------

## theothermatt

Had this problem, just confirming that a straightforward kernel recompile solved the problem.

Thanks dvh.

----------

## dvh

happy to help.

-dvh

----------

